
Ask HN: How would you modify the corporate hierarchy? - rafiki6
Thoughts on how a modern company should be organized to succeed in all areas (economic and social)?
======
I_am_neo
I'll only add this one, it's the one thing that really grinds my gears, and
that is the fact that nobody knows how to do "everything". Sure we can learn
to do almost anything, but at any given minute on any given day most of us
can't perform the big thing that needs to be done asap.

That's perfectly okay, don't let the company be so afraid to show
weakness/stress/immaturity that you get a whole bunch of megalomaniac persons
who incessantly lie about their own talents and lie just as much to cover
their failures. Make them own up and grow up.

If not they will never strive to achieve more than protecting their own ego.
Look at yahoo

